# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  The "What do you put in your oat meal" thread

## Frogger

I think I'm the only one who put's Strawberry jam in my oat meal.

----------


## WineKitty

I don't eat a whole lot of oatmeal, I prefer protein breakfasts.  I like almost any kind of fruit in it though and also honey.

----------


## Eggie Mc fly

Milk and sugar

----------


## Otherside

I put jan in it. Or syrup. Although I don't eat it much.

----------


## L

Is this the same as porridge? Iike banana in my porridge.

----------


## Tinkerbell

I eat oatmeal several times a month, I usually use sugar and cinnamon or fresh raspberries when they are in season.

----------


## SmileyFace

bananas  ::D:

----------


## Meadowlark

I add fruit... blueberries, raspberries, bananas.

----------


## WintersTale

Milk and honey.

----------


## The Wanderer

Syrup, sometimes bananas

----------


## Brasilia

Oatmeal

----------


## Borophyll

I just eat it plain. Add warm water, let it sit for 5minutes and eat. Only eat oatmeal at work since its quick, cheap and don't think anyone wants to steal plain boring oatmeal.

----------


## mightypillow

I only put milk and love in my oatmeal.

----------


## Antidote

Cinnamon.

----------


## VickieKitties

Chia seed and dried cranberries! :3

----------


## molokini25

I put bananas and strawberries. Once in a while I also get some chocolate syrup in it.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Depends on what I have available and what my mood is. Honey, maple syrup, strawberries, blueberries, and raisins are common additives. I'll often sprinkle some cinnamon and nutmeg in there as well.

Also, steel-cut oats for the win.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Milk, cinnamon, brown sugar, and banana. If It's a lunch meal, I'll usually toss some crunchy peanut butter. I don't have oatmeal often however.

----------


## Still Waters

I don't know what it is about me and oatmeal.  I won't eat it for the longest time,then I'll grab some and be amazed at just how good it is! -I then forget all about it and won't eat it again for the longest time.  Next time I go shopping,I'm going to grab some and COMMIT!!  I can't wait to try putting a little strawberry jam in it,I've already written it on my grocery list!!

----------


## Misssy

fresh apples, milk, raisins, nutmeg, salt

----------


## Total Eclipse

I put honey and soy milk in mine.

----------


## cowgirls_dont_cry

A little cream (I cook the oats in water), vanilla, stevia, cinnamon. Sliced almonds for a treat.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Lately it's been honest and very finely crushed nuts.

----------


## meeps

nanas

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Usually peanut butter and sweetener. Sometimes banana or berries.

----------


## enfield

i had it for a few years. we made it in a rice cooker. and what i added to it was coconut oil and cinnamon. a lot of cinnamon. i started to get worried i could be poisoning myself with the cinnamon. since it was the cheaper kind of cinnamon and there's something in that you really shouldn't have a lot of. i didn't like how it tasted as much as the other kind that has a lot less of the poisonous thing, but i didn't want to change. part of the point of having it to begin with was that the oatmeal and coconut oil were inexpensive. but the good kind of cinnamon and me using as much as i wanted to, it would have driven up the cost so much. so i stuck to the cheaper kind until i got too unsettled by the idea of being poisoned.

----------


## meeps

^you're like an actual, real life Finn

----------


## Member11

Nothing, I don't like oatmeal, taste like cupboard.  :Tongue:

----------


## Otherside

> Usually peanut butter and sweetener. Sometimes banana or berries.



I'll have to try it with peanut butter one day, it sounds nice.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I'll have to try it with peanut butter one day, it sounds nice.



Chunky peanut butter, a pinch of cinnamon, a pinch of brown sugar. Then mush in a banana and mmmmmm.

----------


## Otherside

> Chunky peanut butter, a pinch of cinnamon, a pinch of brown sugar. Then mush in a banana and mmmmmm.



Oh my god that just sounds soooo nice.

----------

